# Frage zur Installation von Unterputz-Steckdosen



## Reducal (28 November 2012)

Nun sind doch hier einige recht erfahrene Leute unterwegs und ich wollte euch hier kurz nach einer Meinung fragen.

Wie man an dem Foto erkennen kann, habe ich Unterputzdosen eingemauert, die dann erst später verputzt wurden. Die Dosen wurden nun dabei schon einmal "verlängert". Jetzt kam aber noch eine Schicht Putz darüber, weshalb keine weitere Verlängerung möglich ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Krallen verlängern kann? Gibt es so was? Ich habe das Steckdosensystem "Delta" von Siemens.


----------



## Hippo (28 November 2012)

ja, solche Plastikeinsätze kaufen, einen Ring davon mit der Stichsäge abschneiden und mit einem Baukleber einsetzen


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2012)

Das mit den Plastikeinsätzen hatte ich mir schon überlegt aber da ist schon einer drauf und einen zweiten kann man nicht dazu schrauben. Außerdem müsste ich am Putz nacharbeiten und genau das ist das Problem. Das ist ein besonders harter Putz auf Kunststoffbasis, den ich ausfräsen müsste. Da aber die Wände schon lackiert sind, würde der Staub sich in den feinen Poren ablagern. Anschließendes Putzen könnte dann zu Pigmentstörungen frühren.

Ja, ja - solche Probleme habe ich!

In einem anderen Forum hatte ich die selbe Frage gestellt. Dort kam dann ein treffender Tip:




			
				on-light schrieb:
			
		

> ...für dieses "Problem" gibt es zwei Lösungen: entweder die vorhandenen Krallen entfernen und die Steckdosen mit sogenannten Hohlwanddosenschrauben (gibt es in unterschiedlichen Längen) direkt mit den Hohlwanddosen verschrauben oder die Krallen entfernen und *Verlängerungskrallen* verwenden. Das ist im übrigen unabhängig vom eingesetzten Schalterprogramm/ Hersteller. Eleganter und wesentlich fester ist erstgenannte Befestigung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippo (29 November 2012)

Faszninierend was es alles gibt ...
Die Sache mit den Schrauben habe ich nicht erwähnt weil Du die Löscher dazu schon so elegant zugeschmiert hattest ...


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Faszninierend was es alles gibt ...
> Die Sache mit den Schrauben habe ich nicht erwähnt weil Du die Löscher dazu schon so elegant zugeschmiert hattest ...


Na super, jetzt wäre ich das auch noch gewesen - nein, ich lasse machen! Zur Entlastung meines durchaus geschickten Malermeisters hätte sich die Frage gar nicht gestellt, wenn nicht der bereits früher angebrachte Verlängerungsring eben keine Anschraubmöglichkeiten gehabt hätte. Da sind nur so Nasen dran, die sich in die vorhandene Dose einklemmen.


----------

